# Wineador plastic smell question..(warning noob questions inside)



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Do I really need to get rid of the plastic smell to use the wineador as my humidor?? 

Serious question..

thanks in advance..


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

You will probably enjoy it more if you do. 

The filling it with crumpled newspaper route works. So does washing it out with normal dishsoap and letting it air dry. Just be careful you dont set your wineador in direct sunlight when it dries. The hot sun can warp/damage the plastic. Baking soda works as well, but is more time consuming. 

Good luck and hopefully you get the smell out before you fill it with delicous cigars and beautiful drawers!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

I need to get cracking on it as I have no more room in my desktop thanks to a ninja and Vicini


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Oddly enough, distilled vinegar works great

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...8-easier-way-remove-cooler-plastic-smell.html


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

off to the store I go... and then to Petsmart

thanks again


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Oddly enough, distilled vinegar works great
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...8-easier-way-remove-cooler-plastic-smell.html


This is how I got mine stink free! A good scrubbing with distilled vinegar and a sponge followed by a distilled water wipe down and a few hours to air out/dry and bye bye plastic smell!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

No. SC will take care of it.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I just ran mine for 3 days empty and the smell left on its own...


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

You can also spray down some empty cigar boxes with distilled water and let the cedar smell spread along with wiping down, which for me, got rid of the plastic smell in just a couple of days.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

As soon as spanish cedar is put in there the smell will be gone. Doesn't hurt to wipe it out, but don't go crazy there is no need to. Put some empty boxes or drawers in there for a couple of hours and open it and it will smell like a humidor.


----------

